# Justin Bieber fan just threatened to get all the haters



## worlok375 (Oct 13, 2010)

So apparently this kid thinks that if he talks to people then all the Justin Bieber haters (people with different opinions than him) will get criminal records.

http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2010/10/11

Plus he said metal sucks...I hate him now. (never even heard of him before)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is he 12?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow... What a dumb [censored].


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Is he 12?



I don't know.


----------



## Arp1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Is he 12?


Probably younger.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Oct 13, 2010)

lol this kid is going to get trolled

Edit: Oooh so scary, he's going to get out IP's and find out who we are, and prank call us and stuff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol doesn't he know we could just mask our IP address?


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 13, 2010)

What is it doing in general console discussion?


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 13, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> What is it doing in general console discussion?



Awwww Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* I thought that said general.


----------



## Crass (Oct 13, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in EoF? Either way his video changed my mind, now I am a Bieber believer!


----------



## Fudge (Oct 13, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says he is 14 in the video. What a dumbass, he thinks he can control the Internet.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 13, 2010)

It's not a crime to hate his music. It should be rewarded. Lmao.

HAHAHA! He threatens to get everyones personal information, then he threatened to prank call you! Lmfao! What a moron.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 13, 2010)

He has connections watch out.


----------



## Rasas (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh so Justin Bieber is a musician for a while I thought he was a homosexual or someone standing for something questionable. I'm not trying to be offense I could really care less if he is or isn't for it, is, or isn't.

Also that person just seems stupied.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys stop making fun of him his dad has connections with the NSA


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Oct 13, 2010)

I found the original video on YouTube
*edit* it won't embed for some reason so here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4v9tfSCaHg


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in EoF? Either way his video changed my mind, now I am a Bieber believer!




OMG im now a bieber believer


----------



## Fudge (Oct 13, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Guys stop making fun of him his dad has connections with the NSA


You know his dad can't do jack shit, right? He probably is lying anyway.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 13, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm my friend sarcasm.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2010)

Rasas said:
			
		

> Oh so Justin Bieber is a musician for a while I thought he was a homosexual or someone standing for something questionable. I'm not trying to be offense I could really care less if he is or isn't for it, is, or isn't.
> 
> Also that person just seems *stupied*.


Stupie (stew-pi) Verb ; past tense: Stupied

- To throw a pie at an individual who, for one reason or another, lacks the ability to control the idiocy flowing from their face.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Sigh*

I want to slap him upside the head.
Very hard.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Oct 13, 2010)

He's fucking crazy like Glenn Beck!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Followed the link to the YouTube video; from his profile:


"I never download his music, either. I always purchase it via iTunes."

What, do iTunes deliver now?


----------



## metamaster (Oct 13, 2010)

My eyes and ears burn when I watch this. 14 days? What makes him think that ip = pictures, phone numbers, address? I looks like him saying ip gives him the impression that some people who don't know what that is will resign in fear and... delete their videos? I doubt some guy who has connections to the FBI (yeah right) would use those privileges to "fight Justin Beiber haters". This video will most likely get _him_ death threats, not stop Justin Beiber fans for getting them.
It's this kind of crap that makes the internet unbearable at times.


----------



## nando (Oct 13, 2010)

that's gonna end up on Tosh.0


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 13, 2010)

This kid is gonna get cyber bullied by teh anons....it is simply unavoidable 

*goes to that one website....you know THAT website...*


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in EoF? Either way his video changed my mind, now I am a Bieber believer!



THANK YOU SO MUCH. I am SO showing that to my sister...


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 13, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> that's gonna end up on Tosh.0


Yes.

It almost angers me how stupid people are.

We should all find out his I.P. (He explained how to in his video), then just kick his ass.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG, this is so dumb!! i loled watching it. and that kid is a fagg


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 13, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				Crass said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in EoF? Either way his video changed my mind, now I am a Bieber believer!






Thanks for posting this!  I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## injected11 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hai yoo guiz. It's not a joke anymore.

Does he have a problem with looking at the camera, or is he actually some sort of super-villain, required to do the 'shifty eyes' every 5 seconds? Either way, everything about this was loltastic. I hope his uncle gets fired for having a whiny internet trololol for a nephew.


----------



## craplame (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, he really can't do anything. This makes me hate the people who love Justin Bieber. What an idiot.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL

imma tell you one time
imma sell you wonton


----------



## YayMii (Oct 13, 2010)

It's funny how he thinks that:
1. He can somehow hack hundreds of thousands (or millions) of people who hate Justin Bieber
2. All JB haters listen to metal
3. He needs his 'uncle's technology to track people


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

as if his uncle would give a damn who hates justin bieber


----------



## nando (Oct 13, 2010)

his uncle probably hates bieber too.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

He dun goofed, I backtraced it....CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me say it in a way he can understand, complete with auto-tuning!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

lolololololololol


----------



## boof222 (Oct 13, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> He dun goofed, I backtraced it....CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now with more troll!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not even worried:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp7YFndtcfA


----------



## anton134 (Oct 13, 2010)

i feel sorry for him as there will be loads of beiber haters trying to get him now


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

watch out, he is going to make a domain.
pro leet hacker.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> It's funny how he thinks that:
> 1. He can somehow hack hundreds of thousands (or millions) of people who hate Justin Bieber
> 2. All JB haters listen to metal
> 3. He needs his 'uncle's technology to track people


No, funny is there is something on his account that says he is tracking like 300 to 400 IPs a day and is getting arrested as we speak.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'm not even worried:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp7YFndtcfA



OMG. Classic.


All the Bieber-haters have to do is to have their IP proxy addresses in Germany, the he won't even be able to find them!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'm not even worried:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp7YFndtcfA


that is why people hate americans


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I am going to stop hating on JB, because this guy


Spoiler: This guy










Told me too.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 13, 2010)

Update on the war


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

he sounds like, 10, and sounds like a sick gayboy. But, then, he is 10. Allow the guy. Wait. When his balls drop, he will understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK

#2 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Canada
#1 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Directors - Canada
#32 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Directors - Global
#2 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Canada
#1 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Directors - Canada
#32 - Most Viewed (This Week) - Directors - Global
#37 - Most Viewed (This Month) - Canada
#11 - Most Viewed (This Month) - Directors - Canada
(more)

Has he got a partnership??


----------



## injected11 (Oct 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Update on the war








It's hilarious how dense this kid is. His parents have even told him to stop, he's making threats to have people arrested internationally for having opinions that differ from his, and he attacked 4chan. Keep trololol'in, kid.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 13, 2010)

He love the way he says that the FBI will help him


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 13, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> that's gonna end up in /b/


Fix'd


----------



## mameks (Oct 13, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololololololol
He's got serious problems >.<
Also his friend is an 'expert hacker'...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

Who, the fuck, is Jessie Slotter?

MY uncle works on the FCC - the FBI etc,etc. - You're messing with me 

-you don't want o do that, cos' I'm your mum.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Who, the fuck, is Jessie Slotter?
> 
> MY uncle works on the FCC - the FBI etc,etc. - You're messing with me
> 
> -you don't want o do that, cos' I'm your mum.


You know the cyberpolice and the "Because I backtraced you" saga, the girl was Jessie Slaughter


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 13, 2010)

Lmao, this kid is out of his league.

"Heed my word, and to you 4chan people who are anonymous or whatever the fuck you call yourselves, umm you are on the Virge of destruction. You through your actions and what you are doing are sewing the seeds of internal doom. Take this as a serious warning 4chan, stop what your doing now ..."

Should of listened to his parents, guess it is not too late for an abortion.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

He called out 4chan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






What kinda stupid pills is he on?


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> He called out 4chan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention that his videos are kind of popular and the chances of a number of 4chan members not seeing it and not reacting is very slim.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, even if he makes his silly little site, his site is going to burn faster than GBAtemp on a Pokemon release with only 1 mod on


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 13, 2010)

This kids trolling the fuck out of everyone. He's sat at home on his throne laughing at dumb threads like this.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, this kid is going to be made an example of


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think he's trolling he's just that stupid...
He's going to get raped by 4chan though


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 13, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I don't think he's trolling he's just that stupid...
> He's going to get raped by 4chan though


He's obviously trolling. Not only is that shit partially rehearsed, but he's not using any of his real information. He's a camwhore troll and it's working.
4chan should destroy him, he's a troll gone too far; but they won't.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2010)

looks like 4chan, the 'biggest english imageboard', surviving countless deaths and mootings is going down.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> looks like 4chan, the 'biggest english imageboard', surviving countless deaths and mootings is going down.








lolwut?


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Them two are obviously fucking
> 
> edit: also 3:01.QUOTEI KNOw where you're coming from


I lol'd so much.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 13, 2010)

Problem is that 4chan are getting lazy. They say he's a troll and leave it at that.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Problem is that 4chan are getting lazy. They say he's a troll and leave it at that.


No, they aren't lazy, they are preparing! They have something bigger in mind that we don't know of


----------



## SFenton (Oct 13, 2010)

HEY

I'ma metal-loving Bieber hater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's OK, curbstomping kids is fun!  I think.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 13, 2010)

Reminds me of this


LEAVE BIEBER ALONE!!!!111eleven11!!!11!!!one1!!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, he's been discussed on /b/ since Saturday. He's been featured on there more today again but all anyone is saying is that "he's a troll, do nothing".
Fuck me. I'm surprised that /b/ don't eliminate one of the few people who pretty much declared war on them. Makes no sense.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> He called out 4chan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lmfao, that's fucking genius. I remember when Oprah was giving away that show and 4chan banded together and pushed the guy with cerebral palsy (Zack Anner or something) and then Oprah pulled the race card and DQ'ed him or some shit.

One stupid kid trying to take down 4chan, much less /b/, is like a guy in a coma trying to bare-knuckle box a gorilla.


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 14, 2010)

Would somebody please explain to me the importance of /b/. I went there and there was lotz of Pr0nz. XDD


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 14, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Would somebody please explain to me the importance of /b/. I went there and there was lotz of Pr0nz. XDD



/b/ is where stupid little 14 year olds go to complain how much their lives suck. It's also a nice place to get eye herpes.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 14, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny, cause I'm 14, and I haven't been to 4chan.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 14, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your life must not suck then, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been watching the stupid little bastard's videos for a while now and I can't stop laughing. 

Everyone should watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHf9WgxNYSo. It really shows how stupid he is.

Oh yeah, Eric Douglace is gay (Like, literally) . It makes TOTAL sense now.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2010)

.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

No, he just really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like Justin Bieber


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 14, 2010)

You mean he (Grammar Correction)

No, he just really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really likeS Justin Bieber


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

No, you just really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like grammer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

No, you just really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like gramm*a*r.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 14, 2010)

This thing has completely blown up. 

He is the biggest troll the internet has ever known.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## nando (Oct 14, 2010)

omg.. you know.. what? i .. have neever felt... like so much... anger in my life.. and you know.. i really want to ... like punch this.. kid in the you know and the... in the face.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

Lifeinatent's response


----------



## injected11 (Oct 14, 2010)

1) Threats to sue, under criminal law? lolrite
2) Threatening arrest, then backtracking to just getting a site taken down? Coolstorybrah
3) If he knew who he was, he'd have used the guy's real name.
4) Being hateful as you bash haters isn't hypocritical at all, amirite?
5) Calling people stupid and an idiot make you cool.
6) Those glasses make you look like a 40-year old Jersey bitch.

Edit: LifeInATent = my new intarweb hero.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, also it says that lifeinatent comes from south California in his profile


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG! this retard kid is an attention whore, making videos everyday trolling around. FCUK that kid!! he really doesnt know what he got himself into


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 15, 2010)

Aside from everything else, I really wish when people make dumb attention grabbing videos, they would at least look like they spent a couple of minutes planning what they planned to say.

He looks away from the screen so often too, it looks like he really can't face the world. His body language screams out pathetic little snot.

Oh well, I have much bigger worries in my life. Whether or not some little shit likes the world hating another little shit means nothing to me.

I don't hate Justin by the way, nice enough voice. I hope he can keep it when he grows up and becomes a man.

I bet Justin has a better chance of getting laid than this nut in the OP video


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been following this 'war' since this thread got my attention and...
BEST INTERNET DRAMA IN HISTORY.
Pwns jessi slaughter.
Subbed to LIAT just for that vid xD


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 15, 2010)

We are going to witness an internet death because that kid just got slaughtered!


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 16, 2010)

LMAO!!! He sounds like a scare, timid, little bitch....i wanna hate Justin Beiber (even more) just to mess with this kid....haha


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 16, 2010)

OMG, LIAT just pwnd Eric's ass through internet, oh, here is the blog LIAT made for this:
http://ericdouglace.blogspot.com/


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 16, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> OMG, LIAT just pwnd Eric's ass through internet, oh, here is the blog LIAT made for this:
> http://ericdouglace.blogspot.com/



Greatest. Site. Ever.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 17, 2010)

subliminalsegue said:
			
		

> didu50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's also the most depraved and powerful concentrated meeting place of therapy needing beings in the known universe; you do not want to piss them off


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 18, 2010)

A little off topic but hey, it's EOF ;D


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

No comment...


----------



## tagzard (Oct 18, 2010)

hes gay


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

tagzard said:
			
		

> hes gay



Says who?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me, the gay community doesn't want him, you can have him.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD. Burn. It's sad when he's not embraced by any walk of life.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 19, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, he _is_ embraced by girls.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

I think he's faking it for attention


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 19, 2010)

Saw this earlier and confusion shortly followed.. What's happened to his voice it sounds more like someone trying to impersonate him now '
I want moar jb war hate :


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

he is so fake. his voice gets gay-er each time he makes videos. and this last video is not even about the war on justin bieber haters. WTF


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 22, 2010)

just one more day to see that eric guy fail epically!!!


----------



## person66 (Oct 23, 2010)

wow, lifeinatent actually got hacked... check his eric blog and youtube

here is the live stream if you want to watch it... http://www.ustream.tv/channel/eric-douglace-epic-fail


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG! epic fail.... from LIAT


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 24, 2010)

I couldn't care less if that rabid JB fan was gay or even breathing.

But I will say this much, I wish had JB's hair (any hair I guess). I wouldn't mind being 16 and popular either I suppose.

I wouldn't mind being 16 for that matter. There's a few things I might like a second try at.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

AUGH He hacked this guy



That's it. He's broken the law and can be arrested, he is 14.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't believe that the kid knows how to hack at all! Its likely a prank being pulled by somebody else that's trying to make Eric look like an actual threat. The guy said he'd been trojaned earlier with keyloggers. No way does that 14 year old kid have an idea of how to do that, especially one this annoying.

Besides have you seen his last video? Complete turnaround from the attacks he's made before but he's now on the defensive and with a completely different tone/tact. He was reading a script about some kind of legal action against LIAT and another guy (which i'd say he'd be hard pressed to have a basis for considering his threats of hacking and making LIAT his "target")


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> AUGH He hacked this guy
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. He's broken the law and can be arrested, he is 14.


Oh look he's going to get his rights taken away. What a fucking stupid kid, doing all this shit over some fucking singer that no one in the real world give a shit about?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg, how are people still posting on this? it's just a goddamn whining kid, move along.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 24, 2010)

What is this I don't even P:


----------



## Searinox (Oct 24, 2010)

Let them come. Frostmourne hungers.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

This kid is a blowmosexual


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm standing right here!

that little bastard can come and get me, if he's got the ballz!


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 24, 2010)

People use the word hack completely out of a context I am used to. Fail for LIAT to let something happen, fail for the kid to pretend like he was behind it.


----------



## playallday (Oct 25, 2010)

.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2010)

DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## geminisama (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuck, this kid has connections that can do stuff to me. I'm scared.
He's also NOT GONNA RESPECT MY MUSIC TASTE. ;_;


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2010)

his life is tuined. they released an anonymous call leak on youtube.


----------

